# 5.1 Surround Sound Problems from Receiver



## Kubie (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a Marantz SR5000.
This my first receiver I bought and used now for 8 years and it has been a great receiver. 6 months ago I was watching TV in stereo and flipped to another channel that had 5.1 surround and all of a sudden I get static from the front right speaker. I tried my DVD player, different fibre optic cables and numerous setups. I think the sound processor is toast and needs to be replaced. Since then I have purchased a used Marantz SR8000 and have been blown away with the difference in options. 

Will it cost a ton of money to get this replaced? I might just sell it since I have the SR8000 and I really cant sell a 5.1 receiver that doesn't have surround sound lol. 

Thanks for any input.


----------

